# what usb headphone ?



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 29, 2012)

hi guys , i have found interest in 3 usb heaphone but i dont know what choose the first is this http://www.speedlink.com/?p=2&cat=183&pid=25160&paus=1&act_lang=en , second is this http://www.plantronics.com/uk/product/gamecom-780 and the final is this http://www.corsair.com/vengeance-1500-dolby-7-1-usb-gaming-headset.html 

what i choose? give me advice please i have read most review but are all 3 good xd thanks guys.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 29, 2012)

I have the Corsair Vengence 2000 which is the wireless version. I like them a lot.
Sounds is good and they are very comfortable. Mic works very well too.
The volume control on the 2000 is in the headset itself (since there is no cable).


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I have the Corsair Vengence 2000 which is the wireless version. I like them a lot.
> Sounds is good and they are very comfortable. Mic works very well too.
> The volume control on the 2000 is in the headset itself (since there is no cable).



yes i know it but the price is too high thanks xd


----------



## Kreij (Sep 29, 2012)

I didn't mean for you to get the wireless one. lol
Since the 1500 and 2000 are basically identical in every other way, I was just commenting on how I like the 2000. Your experience with the 1500 should be very similar.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 29, 2012)

Maybe you should think how if the corsair vengence 2000's are good, then what must the 1500's be?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 29, 2012)

I have the 1500s, and as kreij says, its the same thing, just my volume and mute controls are on the wire.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I didn't mean for you to get the wireless one. lol
> Since the 1500 and 2000 are basically identical in every other way, I was just commenting on how I like the 2000. Your experience with the 1500 should be very similar.



what you say is what i mean xd


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 29, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> I have the 1500s, and as kreij says, its the same thing, just my volume and mute controls are on the wire.



and how is your experience?


excuse me for the multipost xd


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 29, 2012)

I got them as a trade up since the 1300s (I think they were, too lazy to look) broke. I've had them for around 6 months or so now, and even after I ran them for a 200 hour break in, they still seem to be getting better. Good bass with the 40mm drivers, clean top end. Others say the MIC works well. They are very comfortable to wear, even long term, but they are a bit weighty and may take a bit of getting used to.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 29, 2012)

and about the others 2 heaphones ? the corsair is at 81€, speedlink at 62 but now are 19% discount so 43€ and plantronics at 52 € all 3 are on amazon.it


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 29, 2012)

Never owned either set, I cannot speak for those.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 29, 2012)

Headphones that completely cover the ear are usually heavier, so it's important that the headband is made very comfortable. I think Corsair did a fine job with that too. The fact that the cups rotate is also nice in case you want to move the headband forward or backward on your head depending on where you find them the most comfortable.

I just chose the wireless ones so I could hear my character die horribly while I was taking a leak or getting a beer. 

PS : I've not owned either of the other two, so like Peet I can't comment on them.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 29, 2012)

Kreij said:


> while I was taking a leak



I hope you don't forget to mute when playing MP games


----------



## xxdozer322 (Sep 29, 2012)

i too have the 1500s, these things are awesome IMO, awesome sound and soo comfortable. too bad you arent in the states, Frys just dropped the price on the 1500s about 20 bucks, from 100 to 79.99


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 29, 2012)

xxdozer322 said:


> i too have the 1500s, these things are awesome IMO, awesome sound and soo comfortable. too bad you arent in the states, Frys just dropped the price on the 1500s about 20 bucks, from 100 to 79.99



on amazon.it are at 81€


----------



## Kreij (Sep 29, 2012)

Newegg has them for $94 (pretty close to your price), but there is a $10 rebate from Corsair if purched at newegg. Hunt around and see if Corsair has a rebate in your area or for Amazon in Italy.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 29, 2012)

so the winner is the corsair vengeance 1500? not others advice about the others?


----------



## xxdozer322 (Sep 29, 2012)

^i would go with 1500. ive never heard of the other 2, me and my best friend own the 1500s and as far as im concerned both of us have nothing bad to say. I think youll fall in love when you install the drivers and use that dolby 5.1, it even allows you to have custom profiles and comes with preset profiles for gaming, music, and movies.


----------



## Sinzia (Sep 30, 2012)

The plantronics aren't that comfortable, due to the square cup design. I had an old pair like that and promptly returned them, I couldn't stand them after about 5 minutes.

I'd go with the corsairs myself.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 12, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/img20121012104653.jpg/

here we go guys xd thanks for the advice they soud amazing xd

good bye lx 3000 xd


----------



## Sinzia (Oct 12, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/img20121012104653.jpg/
> 
> here we go guys xd thanks for the advice they soud amazing xd
> 
> good bye lx 3000 xd



Glad you like them!


----------

